# [A] Arthas PvP - Alliance of Tarsonis sucht DICH !



## Tydor (21. Januar 2009)

AoT ist auf dem Server Arthas zuhause, wo wir seit Molten Core im Endgame Content unterwegs sind.
Momentan sind diese Klassen & Specs gesucht um unser Lineup zu ergänzen:

 1x Warlock  
 1x Feral Dudu
 1x Heal Pala

 Sowie sehr Gute Bewerbungen anderer Guten Spieler.

Content-Status:
Ulduar 10/25er Clear.

Raidzeiten sind Sonntag bis Donnerstag 18:45-23:00
(Freitag kommt auch mal dazu wenn es um Progress geht.)

Weitere Informationen gibs unter diesem LINK.

Wir freuen uns über jede Bewerbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tydor (10. Februar 2009)

/Push


----------



## Tydor (13. Februar 2009)

/Hochdamit


----------



## FERT (1. März 2009)

HAH!
und ich dachte schon ich seh nicht richtig.

dann mal ein push für euch  und sag auri schöne grüße.

ach wobei :< jetzt wo ich wieder was von wow lese bekomme ich auch wieder lust ... 
die raidtage sind aber net aktuell? 
oder cleared ihr wirklich 1x in der woche kompletten 10er+25er inhalt ? 

naja man sieht sich ingame ;x


----------



## Tydor (6. März 2009)

Jau mach Ich xD

/push


----------



## Tydor (11. März 2009)

Wieder ein /push !


----------



## FERT (22. März 2009)

push für aot :> arthas allygilde #1


----------



## Tydor (20. April 2009)

Und hoch damit !


----------



## Tydor (6. Mai 2009)

/Push wg. neuer Suche !


----------



## Tydor (7. Mai 2009)

/Push wg. Update


----------



## Tydor (11. Mai 2009)

/Push


----------



## Tydor (12. Mai 2009)

/Update !


----------



## Maladin (12. Mai 2009)

Schick mir in 2 Wochen eine PN zur Wiedereröffnung dieses Threads. 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=90562

/wink maladin


----------

